# Dead crab looked like an alien!!!



## jeromeetabuzo (Nov 1, 2012)

guys , my sally lightfoot crab was dead this morning , idk why they died , but they looked like aliens (their eyes turned black which makes them look like) and it smells!!! does it really look like aliens when crab dies?? it creeps me out!!


----------

